#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 擁有超能力後得放棄的東西

## Black．Tsai

做了上篇選擇後再做這篇的選擇吧  :jcdragon-fall: 
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=54431
上篇的選擇:如果擁有了超能力，那會是什麼?

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

我選擇失去聲音                                                                          

因為很少有誰來跟我說話                                                                          

加上我本身也不太喜歡說話和喜歡安靜                                                                          

所以我覺得說話是可有可無的                                                                          

有事用寫的或是用簡單的方式表達出來就好

----------


## Black．Tsai

疑!?答案還真平均0.0
不過為捨這麼少= =""
話說這主題好像也很久嘍~~
如果你覺得可以用語言以外的方法溝通也不錯~~
但想想~~超能力者~~也許是所有普通人所非常畏懼的角色~~
會有高牆擋住來往......那這樣.....該怎辦!?

----------


## 大漠之狼

錢乃身外之物，若有了超能力，也不用擔心餓死。

篤定就是錢了，完全不需要考慮!

----------


## 月現.

如果以我的上一篇文章選擇來看
有沒有錢根本無所謂
我甚至可以直接控制一隻雞
叫他走過來讓我吃....

----------


## 冥獄o玥

毫無疑問，我的選擇一定是金錢。

不過我有點覺得"得失輕重不平均"
是這樣說
若以得到的能力進行掠奪
那麼使用金錢的"交易"行為便失去它的功能

好吧，我不小心認真了-/-

----------


## 亞格雷特

唔.....想想看......
最好的朋友...絕對不行!
朋友可是重要的精神支柱之一啊!  
家人....也不行!
怎麼可以拋棄將自己養大的家庭呢?(父母有特殊狀況除外)
所有的錢.....當然不行
有人說:錢不是萬能，但沒錢萬萬不能
快樂的回憶....怎麼可能
沒快樂的回憶要怎麼生活下去
你的聲音......還好
反正我平時也很少講話
並不會差多少
還有紙可以用啊

----------


## 光狼 狄特

擁有超能力後自己就不是平凡人了
很可能被壞人追殺
或者是被科學家拿去做實驗
為了保護家人所以只好離開家人了

----------


## 璃櫻

我覺得...
聲音是所有裡面最有辦法捨棄的吧
雖然也想選捨棄$$
不過現實面就難以克服沒錢的窘境@@

----------


## 龍o瞳

本狼覺得有無家人是沒差的~
所以選家人嚕~
話說選擇摳摳的人真多呀~錢還是要有一些的嘎~

----------


## 古紀洛子

語言在某種方面其實是種束縛

我寧願捨棄聲音，一切都用行動來表達
而且就算不能說話，有紙筆也可以進行溝通吧？或者手語也行。

沉默是金，默默的努力才是累積最多本錢的方法。

----------


## 夜星

我選擇控制元素的能力(讀心術這太簡單了,誰都會吧)而犧牲最好的朋友.........
我看很多人都選所有的錢,不過他後面附註不可以在得到,在遠古時代用貝殼用衣物用肉都較錢.........所以說連吃個飯穿個衣服住個家拿個石頭都不行嗎0.0?
反正我沒甚麼朋友(隨時會罵我揍我的倒是有
所以就選擇最好的朋友吧(反正我也沒......
如果選擇用聲音好像也可以...只不過很麻煩~不過如果用元素的話...自己製作個石牆,所有人都別來找我即使是失去聲音好像也不錯......

----------


## 阿翔

其實我很想同時選擇「家人」和「朋友」
沒啦，稍稍認識我的都知道，我是隻不在乎人際關系的狼，
而且也因為一些關系，並不喜歡自己的家人，
更加不承認任何所謂的「朋友」，所以對我來說不管怎樣都好，
這兩個都是可以隨手放棄不必多加顧慮的。
……難道又要說我太冷酷了？

----------


## 雪麒

那要看怎樣理解“失去”了
如果僅是指“永不再見面”或是“斷絕關係”，我覺得還是可能選“家人”或“朋友”，因為生活一向都很孤獨
但如果是作“犧牲”講（似乎是常見的劇情），即使是非親非故且自願也絕對不會選

錢也不會選，因為我希望的超能力是：能與動物交流，即使不能成為同類也要成為夥伴。在我看來這是一種神聖的能力，能用錢換來是對這種能力的侮辱（這種想法是不是很奇怪？）

所以我還是選“快樂的回憶”吧，雖然還是有點殘忍……

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

快樂的回憶,對我來說,我要面對的是將來,
不是過去,何況我沒什麼好快樂的回憶,
那樣的話,我賺到了,
造成以最低成本,換取最大收憶。
而且,選項中沒有說回憶不會再有,
那到我便需要時再找好了。

----------


## 有醬藍

原本想選快樂回憶，因為本來就很少。

但是發現因為本來就很少所以更不能忘記。

所以我最後選擇了放棄聲音我的聲音雖然好聽(自誇？)，但是，我選擇的是操控元素所以我還有很多方法能表達，可能不太方便就是了而且，有時候聲音，其實是紛爭的開始。

另外不能發聲是指？聲帶消失？還是只是單純無法發出聲音講話？如果事後者的話那其實可以學腹語術(作弊？)

----------


## 聖之神翼

因為一次選了3種能力～所以～犧牲也選三種～（這樣比較公平）

最初犧牲是家人（一開始就來刺激的！？）畢竟…
家人本來就沒辦法陪我度過很長的時間～離開也是遲早的～
與其如此…還不如自己先離開～讓他們忘了我算了～

第二是聲音～這算是受阻咒的代價吧？（汗
我聲音本來就不好聽啊～犧牲掉也沒關係～www
而且～學會元素能力之後～用水或土的能力來排文字也可以溝通啊～www
（就怕遇到文盲就是了啦～XD）

最後還是錢吧～這本來就是身外之物…其實捨棄他也相當ok的～
有魔法就可以有其他的生存方式～
但是…現今這個世界…沒有錢的存活難度會大大提昇許多～
錢不是萬能…但沒錢卻是萬萬不能啊～所以…我還是把他排在最後犧牲～

不過我投票還是投給錢惹～（我可以重新投嗎？（淚

----------


## 幻.玄冥

選擇朋友的原因是因為我根本沒有朋友 :penguin_em15:

----------


## 小藍龍

我選擇家人
家人雖然是生下自己的人
但是有時卻會變成累贅0.0
所以我選擇家人

----------


## Mu Alter

我自己會選擇金錢。

其實或多或少是受著家人的影響的，
家人也不太在乎錢這種東西(絕對不是太多的關係，我也是一名苦學生啦)。

本身靠聲音做很多事的，所以就不要放棄這個了。www

其他四個選擇，除了聲音外，
其他的也已經失去過，而且不能再找回。
快樂的回憶，也算是我對最重要朋友和家人的唯一回憶，
以前沒有考慮過要忘記，現在不會，將來也不會。

這就是我的原因了。

----------


## 狼の寂

寂本身是選擇家人  
因為寂本身喜好孤獨，而家人的存在也造成了不少的麻煩(並不是說寂沒血沒淚，純粹只是不太喜歡人類，尤其是喜歡管寂做很多事的那種)
沒了家人生活會更自由吧!
更何況有了超能力，家人的存在是很麻煩的

最主要的原因是嚮往自由吧!

金錢呢也是非常想選
但相較之下選擇家人=多了自由
所以理所當然會先選自由
雖然有了超能力後錢根本一文不值
(寂並不會很在意金錢，除了有需要金錢才能達到的目標)

至於快樂的回憶呢寂最不可能選
因為對寂來說  這些快樂的回憶太過於重要了!
它讓寂找到了人生目標
雖然不想當個人，但是若是沒有作為人
寂也許永遠不會喜歡上狼？   永遠不會成為一隻獸？
永遠不會有想透過各種行動來接近，幫助獸？
這是寂作為人所最慶幸擁有的東西，沒有了快樂的回憶也許寂做為人類的獸魂便不存在？
基於以上原因，快樂的回憶是寂最不可能選的
這是讓寂擁有現在的自己最主要的原因，若是失去了
寂可不敢想像自己會變的如何

----------


## 晝

我會選擇捨棄家人
因為家人到時候會成為累贅
他們有可能會把我拿去賣(?)
所以還是不要家人好了

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍選擇捨棄家人
有了超能力肯定會為家裡帶來許多麻煩
所以還是選擇失去家人

聲音也能捨去~
畢竟禍從口出, 有了超能力後不小心說了出來就… 
所以對敝龍來說聲音也是能捨去的

----------


## 獨自孤獨

我選失去快樂 因為我活到現在我真正快樂沒多少 所以我無所謂

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼想還是家人吧！！！很多家人對本狼都頗有偏見，尤其人類老爸和人類妹妹對於本狼的真實身份──狼心狼魂都非常不認同。斷絕和人類的關係，感覺非常的暢快呢！！！

至於為什麼本狼不選金錢，一來是本狼是作家還是得和人類社會有一定的接觸，沒有金錢很難生存；二來是本狼如果中大樂透頭彩本狼就能捐很多錢給動保與綠色和平組織。

----------


## 極風

我選擇的是錢，當我得到力量之後錢對我來說根本什麼都不值

家人、朋友、回憶，要多少我就有多少

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

某魚常跟我灌輸說，誰都不可以沒朋友，沒有人沒有朋友，起碼會有一兩個，那當只有一個的時候，他不就是最好的朋友了嗎？而家人，俗話說有家人的地方才算真正的家，家不算是你的避風港，家人的陪伴才是，那時心情不好，是一通電話甚至只是簡訊也行，總能讓心情好點，
錢甚麼的有沒有都沒差，有超能力誰還需要錢？
而快樂的回憶，這個沒了，你也不用活了，如果回憶只有痛苦跟寂寞，那生活就遞減成了[生存]，何為生活？使自己活的快樂有價值，且過到美好，那何為生存？用盡一切手段使自己活下去，如果你沒了快樂的回憶，你恐怕連生存的動力都喪失了。
而言語，交談不一定要言語，比手畫腳也是一種話，寫字也是一種話，所以篩選後，聲音也不那麼重要了。

----------

